# Looking for hunt club in Banks County Ga



## RickD (Feb 6, 2008)

Wanting to join hunting club in Banks County Ga


----------



## DYI hunting (Feb 6, 2008)

If you find anything, please let me know.  I would love to find a good club in Banks, Jackson, Madison county.

I am always on the look out and asking around about leasing land.  So far no luck though.


----------



## frankpell (Feb 6, 2008)

*banks co land*

Good Luck Ived Lived In Banks Co For 8yrs An No Luck Theres Plenty Of Land But No One Will Let You Hunt It.if We Could Find 300-600acres I Have A Few Buddies We Could Have A Small Club


----------



## DYI hunting (Feb 7, 2008)

There are 3 of us that hunt together.   We were looking with a few guys/girls on here last year but nothing ever emerged.  The prime 500 acres I was trying to get is now covered up with the owners family hunting.

If you find anything even if it is too much, let us know and I am sure we could pull enough guys together to afford it.


----------



## beginnersluck (Feb 7, 2008)

I've lived in Stephens Co. most all my life, but we built a house just into the Banks County line.  Our property was cut from my wife's grandfather's 40 acres.  I know a lot of Banks Countians, but like you said, most of them won't let you hunt>>>reason is, they hunt it or their families do.  Can't blame them.  I do have permission to hunt several different places, but all but one are under 80 acres.  Good luck, and if you happen to stumble across something, let me know.


----------

